# Center 'Console' Grab Bar with Tackle Box Shelves



## bmacneil2008 (May 8, 2011)

Adding a grab bar and running an extended tiller is really the way to enjoy an NMZ, at least for me. I use an extended tiller 90% of the time and wanted to have tackle box trays easily accessible without carrying a tackle box on-board. Is better than I hoped, 3 solid anchors to the bait well, powder coated and built in tray 'lips' so all stays in place even in rough water. Had a local company that does towers for boats fabricate it and then had powder coated. About $400 total.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Now that is slick.


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

What a great idea. Nice!


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice set up, who did the work?


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Very cool!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected]¡#% Genius!!!!!!!! 
[smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## sirvenjose (Jan 9, 2013)

Who makes this?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Just need a shock cord to hold it inplace during traveling n rough water.


----------



## Rhardee3 (May 10, 2020)

bmacneil2008 said:


> Adding a grab bar and running an extended tiller is really the way to enjoy an NMZ, at least for me. I use an extended tiller 90% of the time and wanted to have tackle box trays easily accessible without carrying a tackle box on-board. Is better than I hoped, 3 solid anchors to the bait well, powder coated and built in tray 'lips' so all stays in place even in rough water. Had a local company that does towers for boats fabricate it and then had powder coated. About $400 total.


I am stealing this idea sir that is slick


----------

